# Residency permit question



## skooidi (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi! I currently have the 5 year residency permit and it's valid till year 2020. I vaguely remember reading somewhere that if my child is born during that period, the 5 year term is shortened and I'm able to reply for permanent residency much earlier. We are currently expecting, due in April 2017. Am I remembering this right or have I just dreamt it up?


----------

